# S&W Sheild -Porting -Good or Bad?



## rxnb90 (Nov 29, 2015)

Shopping for concealed carry weapon (my first), I've shot several and landed on the S&W 9mm Shield.

I've priced it in my area, and am ready to make a purchase. However, I was going to get the new ported version 
Product: Smith & Wesson Performance Center® Ported M&P®9 SHIELD?

...figuring it would reduce barrel flip and help put more rounds on target faster. But I'm reading some things online that make me wonder if the non-ported would be better. The only purpose for this is concealed carry self defense.

Can anyone point me to a trusted source of information to help me decide between ported and non-ported? Test data, something based in more than just personal preference/ opinion?

thx,
Ross


----------



## Ernest_T (Sep 30, 2012)

I went through the same worry before buying a ported pistol. Basically with my research, it came down to 2 factors. There appeared to be only 1 significant advantage to porting, and 1 primary sited disadvantage: 1. Does the porting actually reduce muzzle flip, and 2. Does the disadvantage of having flash out of the ports negate any advantages of porting.

My conclusions: 1. Yes porting does reduce muzzle flip, allowing you to get back on target faster and put more rounds on target in a shorter period of time. I see this as an advantage whether you are using the gun for competition or SD. 2. The additional flash from the ports does not degrade you night vision to any significant extent more than the flash you would get from a non-ported weapon, or have any other really significant disadvantages like fouling the slide, etc., as long as you clean the gun after a reasonable period of shooting.

So I concluded that porting works, but I ended up with the non-ported Shield, because I got a great price on it, and didn't want to wait for the ported version. I haven't personally seen the new performance version with porting and the Hi Viz sights, but it looks nice in the photos and videos. If you have the cash, it might be worth it, but you will not be disappointed with the non-ported version either. I'm guessing you will pay at least $100 to $150 more for the ported version when they are available.

Here were some of the sources I found in my research. Many of these were not specific to the Shield, but other M&P pistols, but they do help. There was another really good thread on the S&W forum, but I couldn't find it.

A few thoughts/tips on Ported Guns
http://www.rohrbaughforum.com/port.pdf
https://www.gunsamerica.com/blog/smith-wessons-mp-performance-center-ported-model-one-flat-shooter/


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I have a handful of ported pistols, and they do flip less than the same non-ported model. Careful ammo selection can usually reduce or eliminate any concerns about flash problems.

My biggest concern about the ported Shield would be the fact that the barrel is ALREADY very short, which means slower bullet velocities, which translates to reduced expansion and penetration. Porting this already-short barrel will reduce bullet velocities even more, and being a new offering, there probably won't be any available data on how much velocity you are giving up with this model.

So, based on velocity concerns alone, I'd probably go with the regular Shield.


----------



## rxnb90 (Nov 29, 2015)

Thanks Ernest_T! 

What was the price you paid for you 9mm Shield?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

If it's a shield 40cal perhaps, I've heard the standard versions in .40 are quite snappy which would be expected.

Here's a review of a 9mm ported:


----------



## Ernest_T (Sep 30, 2012)

rxnb90 said:


> Thanks Ernest_T!
> 
> What was the price you paid for you 9mm Shield?


I got mine from PSA for $329. I've noticed that they occasionally put them on sale, but they go fast at the sale price. You just have to keep your eyes open. Aim Surplus also had them for this price a while back, but were out of stock by the time I got ready to buy.


----------



## rxnb90 (Nov 29, 2015)

Thanks everyone for your input! I ended up going with a regular shield (non-ported) in a 9mm to reduce muzzle flip (9mm having less than a 40 or 45). I'm also trying out the Inceptor ARX ammo, which is a high-velocity but light load round. I hope the lighter load will enable putting more rounds on target quickly.


----------



## Smokey74 (Feb 9, 2016)

So, any updates on how you like the Shield so far? I am trying to locate one for myself and so far no one seems to have any. They are a very popular handgun!


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

Thanks rxnb90 I going to ask but I found your post, I'm in the same place you were but I'm also putting the xds in the mix I have the xd9 mod2 just looking to go a little lighter for every day carry. My problem is the xds is a heaver then the shield, but if it handles like my mod. it's going to be hard to deside. Thanks to all the guys that posted helped me to. Any info on the xds out there.


----------



## Malcap (Apr 19, 2016)

I have a 9 Shield and I'm happy with it. I became unhappy when the Performance Center came out and I was going to get one of those down the line. BUT what changed my mind was the danger of shooting a ported model in the "retention" mode, which of course is the position in which you hold the pistol next to your side so the bad guy can't easily take it away. In that position the hot gases if the gun is fired will be direct towards your face. Even if you have protective eye wear you can still get injured if the gases and burnt powder hit you in your face or under say sunglasses or eyewear. Now I'm happy again!


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I have two M&P 9 Shields; one with the externally settable safety and one without this safety. Neither are ported and in my opinion, don't need to be. However, the .40S&W version of this fine little carry gun is quite stout and can be downright uncomfortable to shoot. And followup shots are not as quick as with the 9mm versions. Porting would be a good idea for the .40 caliber Shield but frankly, this little gun shines best in its 9mm copy.


----------



## kramden (Dec 25, 2015)

I just ordered a PC Shield. I like the the enhancements on the PC model. Never had a ported piece but thought I'd give it a try.


----------



## Malcap (Apr 19, 2016)

I believe that's an excellent review for prospective or new buyers of this pistol. The only upgrades might be a laser sight. Mine arrived with the CTC Green Laserguard which limited the holster availability. I was able to locate a BladeTech IWB and changed the belt clip to a Ulticlip and added one screw so it would not pivot. It worked-out well for appendix carry. I upgraded each of the Smith mags with one additional round each via the Magguts spring kit. I experimented by adding a white dot Nitesiter stick-on/glue-on "glow" sight, when activated with a bright flashlight will glow for some time and it brighter than the Trit sights. Kit is only 15.00 and includes several white dots in it. Kits are also available for Glocks. My only complaint is the Green Laserguard has a grip activated switch which means it works all the time the gun is being fired. I shoot weekly so the batter will be replaced soon probably but it has worked for me since Fall of last year. But I'm happy with the Shield.


----------



## kramden (Dec 25, 2015)

My ported Shield is still backordered so I took a standard Shield dealer had. Excellent piece. Still taking the ported version when it comes in. Will update when I get it. I did a lot of U-Tube research on the ported version. Muzzle flash does not appear to be an issue.


----------



## Biscuit (May 18, 2016)

Any issues with Maggguts?


----------



## kramden (Dec 25, 2015)

Ummmmm?????


----------



## Malcap (Apr 19, 2016)

Yes a little issue with Magguts. It takes a few loading, shooting and reloading to get that final round end. But, eventually you can press the last round in and there's a little "snap" and you can load the entire magazine. Takes a little longer than Magguts advises. No other problems than that.


----------

